# [Video] My own invented pyraminx method



## nanotek2711 (Aug 13, 2010)

I've been using this method since i invented it so now i wanna share it with u guys . sorry for poor english speaking >.<


----------



## aronpm (Aug 13, 2010)

This is not a new method.


----------



## nanotek2711 (Aug 13, 2010)

aronpm said:


> This is not a new method.



ummm but I invented everything in it


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 13, 2010)

nanotek2711 said:


> aronpm said:
> 
> 
> > This is not a new method.
> ...



That may be true, but it's not a new method.


----------



## Keroma12 (Aug 13, 2010)

Nice tutorial! I solved it exactly like that at first, but now I do it backwards; the top layer (a tip) then the bottom layer (flat).


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Aug 13, 2010)

sigh I watched it all hoping for something new but was disappointed.
People have been using this long before you invented it.
Sorry bud.

Edit: well looky at that I was ninja'd


----------



## nanotek2711 (Aug 13, 2010)

Inf3rn0 said:


> sigh I watched it all hoping for something new but was disappointed.
> People have been using this long before you invented it.
> Sorry bud.
> 
> Edit: well looky at that I was ninja'd



 ( i invented this about 3 years ago and i'm not actually working much on pyraminx. lemme try to invent something new


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Aug 13, 2010)

nanotek2711 said:


> Inf3rn0 said:
> 
> 
> > sigh I watched it all hoping for something new but was disappointed.
> ...



That I did not realise, tbh i have no idea when this method was invented I had assumed you 'created' it recently. However I still feel someone may have invented it before you.


----------



## ariasamie (Aug 13, 2010)

ariasamie said:


> when I bought a pyraminx, I tried to solve it myself.
> It took me about 30 minutes too come up with this method:
> first I solve 1 layer. (the layer which the pyraminx stands on.)
> then I solve the top head using only 1 algorithm. so it is 1LLL.
> ...





riffz said:


> ariasamie said:
> 
> 
> > vcuber13 said:
> ...


----------



## cubedude7 (Aug 13, 2010)

Nice, you invented an already existing method.


----------



## TheCubeMaster5000 (Aug 13, 2010)

He invented it _independantly_.


----------



## SuperStrawberry (Aug 13, 2010)

I don't see what's wrong. He never said it was new right? He just said he invented it


----------



## number1failure (Aug 13, 2010)

nanotek2711 said:


> aronpm said:
> 
> 
> > This is not a new method.
> ...



So if I make a barrel cube thing from a 3x3, and put the cut-off pieces onto the edges, and I though of it myself, then you say I invented the Fisher Cube?


----------



## RyanO (Aug 13, 2010)

This method has been around as long as the pyraminx has been around, ha.


----------



## bluecloe45 (Aug 13, 2010)

):


----------



## Daniel Wu (Aug 13, 2010)

Pyraminx Methods


----------

